# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  как установить 1С ЗУП 3.0

## olga123123

Доброго времени суток. Я перелопатила весь форум и поиск юзала, но ответа не нашла. Мне необходимо установить 1С зуп на один комп. Но я не очень понимаю какой план действий. Я рядовой пользователь, и к системному администрированию никакого отношения не имею:(( сначала я скачала 1с ЗУП базовая вот по этой ссылке с этого сайта http://www.unibytes.com/folder/gl2HSjHnpEsB. Но после установки увидела что это не ЗУП а Предпиятие. ТОгда мне подумалось что надо скачать конфигурацию... скачала, но не получается ее к этой 1с подключить:confused: скажите пожалуйста правильным ли путем я иду? может где-то есть пошаговая инструкция для чайников...
Благодарю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток. Я перелопатила весь форум и поиск юзала, но ответа не нашла. Мне необходимо установить 1С зуп на один комп. Но я не очень понимаю какой план действий. Я рядовой пользователь, и к системному администрированию никакого отношения не имею:(( сначала я скачала 1с ЗУП базовая вот по этой ссылке с этого сайта http://www.unibytes.com/folder/gl2HSjHnpEsB. Но после установки увидела что это не ЗУП а Предпиятие. ТОгда мне подумалось что надо скачать конфигурацию... скачала, но не получается ее к этой 1с подключить:confused: скажите пожалуйста правильным ли путем я иду? может где-то есть пошаговая инструкция для чайников...
> Благодарю.


1. Скачиваете и устанавливаете платформу, например, по вашей ссылке !_Платформа_8.3.8.2088_для.Windows_О  УЧЕННАЯ.zip (появится ярлык на рабочем столе)
2. Скачиваете и устанавливаете полный дистрибутив конфигурации, например HRMBase_3.1.2.153_setup.zip
3. Запускаете 1С, добавить новую информационную базу. При выполнении пункта 2 увас должны появиться шаблоны конфигурации. Выбираем - из шаблона.
4. Пользуемся

----------

Johnv777m (27.01.2021), olga123123 (30.03.2017)

----------


## olga123123

Спасибо вам большое за ответ) я все мделала по этому плано, но у меня после выбора шаблона пишется что то про то, что 1с не установлена. Хотя она совершенно точно установлена)) я же добавила шабланы;) я аак буду дома мделаю скрин.

----------


## olga123123

> 1. Скачиваете и устанавливаете платформу, например, по вашей ссылке !_Платформа_8.3.8.2088_для.Windows_О  УЧЕННАЯ.zip (появится ярлык на рабочем столе)
> 2. Скачиваете и устанавливаете полный дистрибутив конфигурации, например HRMBase_3.1.2.153_setup.zip
> 3. Запускаете 1С, добавить новую информационную базу. При выполнении пункта 2 увас должны появиться шаблоны конфигурации. Выбираем - из шаблона.
> 4. Пользуемся


Подскажите пожалуйста а имеет ли значение куда распаковывать дистрибутив конфигурации? или сетап запустила и можно до упора ок тыкать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите пожалуйста а имеет ли значение куда распаковывать дистрибутив конфигурации? или сетап запустила и можно до упора ок тыкать?


В принципе можно распаковывать в любую паку, лишь бы ее имя совпадало с именем каталога шаблонов в настройке при запуске 1С. По умолчанию устанавливается каталог C:\Users\Пользователь\AppData\Roaming\  1C\1cv8\tmplts

----------


## olga123123

> В принципе можно распаковывать в любую паку, лишь бы ее имя совпадало с именем каталога шаблонов в настройке при запуске 1С. По умолчанию устанавливается каталог C:\Users\Пользователь\AppData\Roaming\  1C\1cv8\tmplts


Здравствуйте! Вот что у меня получается((

----------


## olga123123

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Вот что у меня получается((


Подозреваю, что вы вместо платформы установили сервер 1С. Переустановите заново, с правильным выбором устанавливаемых компонентов.

----------

olga123123 (30.03.2017)

----------


## olga123123

> Подозреваю, что вы вместо платформы установили сервер 1С. Переустановите заново, с правильным выбором устанавливаемых компонентов.


Удалила и снова поставила, и опять то же самое( но я тут нашла одну странность в инструкции http://tavalik.ru/ustanovka-tipovoj-...redpriyatie-8/  написано C:\1С_BASE\tmplts я так полагаю туда надо распаковать каталог шаблонов. А у меня такой штуки нет(

----------


## olga123123

> Подозреваю, что вы вместо платформы установили сервер 1С. Переустановите заново, с правильным выбором устанавливаемых компонентов.


При установке я кликнула на ярлык обычная установка ( там в архиве были еще варианты типа тонкий клиент, толстый  еще какие - то)

----------


## olga123123

вот компоненты)
вроде все правильно делаю...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> вот компоненты)
> вроде все правильно делаю...


А почему вы устанавливаете версию 8.2? Последние версии конфигураций обязательно требуют 8.3.8 - 8.3.9.

----------


## avm3110

> А почему вы устанавливаете версию 8.2? Последние версии конфигураций обязательно требуют 8.3.8 - 8.3.9.


Вообще-то ЗУП 3.0 на платформе 8.2 не взлетала никогда, ни последние релизы, ни даже самый первый.

----------

olga123123 (31.03.2017)

----------


## olga123123

> Вообще-то ЗУП 3.0 на платформе 8.2 не взлетала никогда, ни последние релизы, ни даже самый первый.


Ах, если бы я знала)) а какую платформу мне надо?)

----------


## olga123123

> Вообще-то ЗУП 3.0 на платформе 8.2 не взлетала никогда, ни последние релизы, ни даже самый первый.


!_Платформа_8.3.8.2088_для.Windows_О  УЧЕННАЯ.zip  вот эту качаю.

----------


## olga123123

> Вообще-то ЗУП 3.0 на платформе 8.2 не взлетала никогда, ни последние релизы, ни даже самый первый.


 Спасибо огромное!!!!!! Все отлично работает)))

----------

